# What'cha Reading?



## J-Kat (Sep 9, 2021)

One of my hobbies is reading.  I like mysteries, historical fiction, etc.  Right now I am reading Great Circle by Maggie Shipstead.  It sounded like it would be so very good but I'm really disappointed.  It has two parallel stories (one about the main character and one about an actress who has been selected to star in a movie about the main character).  One of the stories is not at all interesting and is rather trashy IMO.  I like the other story line so I think I'll just skip the one I don't like and finish the book in half the time!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2021)

I'm definitely not a fiction fan...altho' in my younger years I loved  crime fiction...but these days it's all non fiction..

I have several books downloaded on my kindle.. I can no longer read during the day it makes me sleepy.. so they're reserved for bedtime reading..and currently I'm reading a WW2 recipe Book.... called The Ration Book Diet...  by Brown Harris & Jackson 

It's fascinating just how ingenious British housewives were with very little ingrediants in being able to feed often very large families..


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

I am on the second book of Wizards first rule, Stone of tears by Terry Goodkind


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 9, 2021)

I read almost 95% plus nonfiction.  Right now I am reading, "The World's Most Travelled Man" by Mike Spencer Brown.  It's pretty good but I wonder where in the "hay" did this guy get all the money to keep traveling year after year without ever working?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 9, 2021)

I used to be a non-fiction reader, but lately have been into fiction .. lots of detective novels.


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 9, 2021)

J-Kat said:


> One of my hobbies is reading.  I like mysteries, historical fiction, etc.  Right now I am reading Great Circle by Maggie Shipstead.  It sounded like it would be so very good but I'm really disappointed.  It has two parallel stories (one about the main character and one about an actress who has been selected to star in a movie about the main character).  One of the stories is not at all interesting and is rather trashy IMO.  I like the other story line so I think I'll just skip the one I don't like and finish the book in half the time!


I decided to be brave and jump into Henry James. I'm reading Washington Square. I always thought that James would use obtuse language like so many of the Victorians and I would stop at page 3. Is seem to remember reading another of his books earlier and being a bit puzzled.  It turns out that this book is very easy to read. It's not terribly exciting-- a 24 year girl's courting a century ago-- but amazingly easy to read. I just finished Fraser in about a small village in Wales. I expected quaint, until the father froze to death in the fourth chapter. It just got more depressing after then. At least James is cheerful.


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 9, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I used to be a non-fiction reader, but lately have been into fiction .. lots of detective novels.


What good detective novels have you read lately. Like you, I used to love not fiction, but now I want to escape into to a good mystery.


----------



## Granny B. (Sep 9, 2021)

Tish said:


> I am on the second book of Wizards first rule, Stone of tears by Terry Goodkind


Several years ago I picked up this book somewhere.  I thought it was good, but I never did read anything else in this series.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 9, 2021)

I'm reading Overthrow: America's Century of Regime Change from Hawaii to Iraq, written by ex-NY Times reporter Stephen Kinzer. It answers the age old question: why do they hate us?


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 9, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I'm reading Overthrow: America's Century of Regime Change from Hawaii to Iraq, written by ex-NY Times reporter Stephen Kinzer. It answers the age old question: why do they hate us?


I did some research on the takeover of Hawaii a few years ago, so understand a bit. Sounds fascinating.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 9, 2021)

Daytona Al said:


> I did some research on the takeover of Hawaii a few years ago, so understand a bit. Sounds fascinating.


It's written like a thriller novel and is hard to put down. I'd highly recommend it. I'm now up to the 1980s and our overthrow of Grenada's government, which I vaguely remember.


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> Several years ago I picked up this book somewhere.  I thought it was good, but I never did read anything else in this series.


I am now on the third book Blood of the Fold, I really hope it is as good as the last 2.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 10, 2021)

Daytona Al said:


> What good detective novels have you read lately. Like you, I used to love not fiction, but now I want to escape into to a good mystery.


@Daytona Al 
I've read all of the Henning Mankell novels (Kurt Wallander series) as well as his books unrelated to the series. Also Arnaldur Indridason, Lars Kepler and a couple more Nordic writers whose names aren't coming to me.

I'm reading Ian Rankin's "Rebus" novels in chronological order right now.


----------



## Granny B. (Sep 11, 2021)

Tish said:


> I am now on the third book Blood of the Fold, I really hope it is as good as the last 2.


Maybe I'll give this series another look. I'm always looking for some good reading.


----------



## Lee (Sep 11, 2021)

Reading The Silent Widow by Tilly Bagshaw. Can't wait for the ending as it is sure to be a shocker.

Tilly based this book on unpublished manuscripts by Sidney Sheldon whose family was generous enough to provide them.

No one did mystery like Sheldon until this gal came along.


----------



## GAlady (Sep 11, 2021)

Reading the _“Thornbirds”.  _I have watched the TV series twice, but never read the book.


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> Maybe I'll give this series another look. I'm always looking for some good reading.


I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2021)

GAlady said:


> Reading the _“Thornbirds”.  _I have watched the TV series twice, but never read the book.
> 
> View attachment 183415


I absolutely love that book!


----------



## Remy (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm reading "Black Like Me." I believe this was a book read a lot by high school students but I didn't read it. I was probably too busy languishing in the classes for slow learners I didn't belong in. Found a copy at Goodwill.


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 13, 2021)

Remy said:


> I'm reading "Black Like Me." I believe this was a book read a lot by high school students but I didn't read it. I was probably too busy languishing in the classes for slow learners I didn't belong in. Found a copy at Goodwill.


When my sons were teenagers, they read Black Like Me. Then they started encouraging me to read it, but I read it in high school. It is a memorable book. I love it when stuff like that happens... further proof that I didn't just fall off a turnip truck.


----------



## J-Kat (Sep 28, 2021)

GAlady said:


> Reading the _“Thornbirds”.  _I have watched the TV series twice, but never read the book.
> 
> View attachment 183415


I remember I loved the tv series of this book.  Never missed an episode.  With all the streaming services available it's probably out there somewhere to be watched again.  Sadly, the second watching is typically not as wonderful as one remembers the first to be.


----------



## J-Kat (Sep 28, 2021)

I've finished Grand Circle and moved on to what I expect will be a less demanding book, The Survivors by Jane Harper.  Harper is an Aussie and has authored four books (that I know of) and all thus far have been set in that locale.


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 9, 2022)

Tish said:


> I absolutely love that book!


Never watched the dvd or read the book was tempted only afraid it would be another book that I bought that I was mistaken of what it was about 
Or the few that have fell under my headboard yet to be retrieved tiny studios keep these intact hard to get down on my belly to push a mop handle in great hopes to grasp these many captives from my need to read to help pass the many many hours of alone time........soon I will try again.....only thing is I have tried in vain to order those sliders on wheels from guess where China just to realize that my yahoo account will not let me sign in so I may find out if it did go through good God I am so over the top with this android bs


----------



## john19485 (Feb 9, 2022)

Been trying to write the second part of a book, that I have out now,  its about my life , but I'm not sure  if I should finished this second book, took a lot out of me , to do the first one, it was a sort of  therapy for me, but there have been just too many sad moments in my life.


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2022)

House of sky and Breath - Sarah J. Maas​


----------

